# New Cover Art: Deathblade - A Tale of Malus Darkblade by C.L Werner



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

HE'S BACK!










This, along with The Talon of Horus and Skulduggery Pleasant: The Dying of the Light, has become my most anticipated book for the next consecutive year.


LotN


----------

